# What's the differences between these two cubes?



## Son Jeong Sang (Jan 25, 2010)

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-8ea7cf06058802b3420ca24b2d9d6e15.htm
This is a Saint Hand cube.















http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-397f01ac5d8d46b2e320be9a4a6dfff4.htm
This is a Ghost hand cube(II).

I think these two cubes are the same.

And I wonder what Ghost hand second model is.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 25, 2010)

The colour?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> The colour?



I think your onto something.


----------



## NanoCuber (Jan 25, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > The colour?
> ...



+1


----------



## Shortey (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry, I have no idea. But where do I sign up for this 69club?


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Jan 25, 2010)

Morten said:


> Sorry, I have no idea. But where do I sign up for this 69club?



I'm sorry, I have no idea too.

I'm korean. So I have bought many cubes in china by purchase agency as China is near korea.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 25, 2010)

This looks like a ShengShou.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 25, 2010)

Morten said:


> Sorry, I have no idea. But where do I sign up for this 69club?



It takes two to tango.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2010)

:fp


both of these cubes are shengshou cube.
the Ghost hand II (aka. goatse hand) is the one that has the weird laundry board texturte on the edge, not these.

the translation for the shengshou cube sould be "the Hand of Glory"

btw the original meaning of the chinese name for the ghost hand cube is actually "demon hand", not "ghost" hand


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 25, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I have no idea. But where do I sign up for this 69club?
> ...



Lmao

But this 69club sounds funny, reminds me of the "NASA"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2010)

:fp

69club is a person.
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=38936&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> also, the original meaning of the chinese name for the ghost hand cube is actually "demon hand", not "ghost" hand



To that end.....(start the applause now for my super deduction skills lol)

Demon hand is black
Saint Hand is White.

Demons/Saints - Black/White.

Amarite?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > also, the original meaning of the chinese name for the ghost hand cube is actually "demon hand", not "ghost" hand
> ...



epic fail.



they are completely different cubes.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> (aka. goatse hand)



ROFL. Best name ever.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> epic fail.
> they are completely different cubes.



If I'm going to fail, I rather do it whole heartedly


----------



## SebCube (Jan 25, 2010)

hmmm I don't know maybe... THE COLOR.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > The colour?
> ...



Maybe!!!



SebCube said:


> hmmm I don't know maybe... THE COLOR.



...uh nope...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 27, 2010)

ok, just to clear things up here.



THE TWO CUBES YOU POSTED ARE THE SAME. THE ONLY THING THAT IS DIFFERENT ARE THE COLORS.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 27, 2010)

The corner on the black one is just the weirdest I've ever seen. 
Are the cubes good?


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Jan 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> The corner on the black one is just the weirdest I've ever seen.
> Are the cubes good?




Saint Hand cube is horrible.

It's center is longer than other cubes.

Instead, it's core is very special.

When it is assembed, it's center enters a little part of the core.

This occurs that it's center is lower than real heights.

So when I replaced C4Y core, it was extremely loose.

It is just beginner's as it has not a good speed.

Btw I bought a 鬼手(ghost hand) in a taobao.com 2 months ago.

It is different from one which I posted above.


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Jan 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ok, just to clear things up here.
> 
> 
> 
> THE TWO CUBES YOU POSTED ARE THE SAME. THE ONLY THING THAT IS DIFFERENT ARE THE COLORS.



Both of products have white and black versions.

So I was confused.

and Ghost hand cube which I had bought 2 months ago has different structures of one in this thread.

This also leads to me confused.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a shengshou cube.











This is a Shengshou Cube








the only difference is color and capitalization.


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Jan 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> This is a shengshou cube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks~

I found real Ghost hand(II) in taobao which you posted .


----------

